# Honda HS828 Denver For Sale Good Cond.



## mrfixit (Dec 3, 2016)

https://denver.craigslist.org/snw/d/honda-trax-snow-blower/6345736411.html


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

way overpriced


----------



## russkat (Feb 25, 2015)

Waaayyyyy overpriced !


I picked up my HS928 with new tracks last year for just under $500.00, sold it in January for $900.00 since I found out that I prefer wheels to tracks (at least on my current property).

IMHO... prices buyers are will to pay in the Denver area right now for an HS624/724 - $600-750, HS828/928 - $750-900, 
HS1132 - $900-1,200


----------



## mrfixit (Dec 3, 2016)

I have no affiliation with this blower.
Posted for the masses.
I know nothing about the prices.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

that is a very high price for a 828 but it will bring whatever the market will bear. A lot of rich folks in the denver area.

i see a lot of hate on the facebook market place about high prices on used items but once again the market will determine the final selling price.

If in fact the price is too high , it will not sell. A low price will get a quick sale while a fair price will have the item sell in time. I just don't understand the hateful comments I see online sometimes .

I have sold cars and other things on craigslist for above average market values because I have the patience to wait for the right buyer. I sometimes get emails from people telling me my price is way out of line or that i will never sell. But i usually do sell eventually at or near my asking price to a buyer who is happy to get it.

as most of you know the same thing happens when selling snowblowers. of course you can sell one fast at a higher than normal price during a slew of snow storms rather than a heat wave during the summer.

it is the business law of supply and demand that determines the " fair market value " in most cases.

so $2000 is very high for this 828 when you can get them for $300-800 depending on condition and time of year. a series of snow storms comes around and you never know, this seller may have a line of buyers at his door with cash.

and NO, it is not mine , ha ha ha


----------

